

Show HN: Koggle--a Boggle-like game with Japanese characters - ogennadi
http://koggle.net/

======
prunebeads
No undo button. Your app should register each selected kanji locally, instead
of doing a round trip for each input. Other than that it's nice! Edit: perhaps
also you should have the timer counting on the page, instead of just syncing
with the server at each round trip.

